
This is your brain on pumpkin pie - saidajigumi
http://wholehealthsource.blogspot.com/2016/11/this-is-your-brain-on-pumpkin-pie.html
======
xiaoma
Growing up in the US, I regularly ran a 4 mile race on Thanksgiving morning
called the _Turkey Trot_ and I usually ate at least two or three pieces of
pumpkin pie. To these days, the rare times I can find it, it's an incredible
treat. I even grew my own pumpkins for a few years.

This is _my_ brain on pumpkin pie: (/^▽^)/

And to directly address the article, I was much thinner then than I have been
in my post-pumpkin pie-eating days. There's a natural rhythm to life—both the
fasting and the feasting. My great-grandparents never joined in on the turkey
trot before dinner, they always had pie and they stayed rail-thin. They just
had other weeks where they didn't eat so much the rest of the time and it was
usually bland stuff like oatmeal or mashed potatoes.

------
Qwertystop
Notable comment at the article - perhaps it would help to add a fast to go
with the feast? The problem in that idea is mainly that fasts generally go
with some religious purpose, dropped easily from common practice if the
religion falls out of favor, while people are generally up for a feast without
needing much meaning.

